# [SOLVED] Error when installing printer &quot;RPC server is unavailable



## the87thking

I'm running Win XP Home EDition and I'm logged on as the Administrator. Everything was working fine then all of a sudden I received errors "No printer installed." There is no printer showing to uninstall.

I've tried to add my Epson printer using the "Add Printer Wizard to add the printer, received error message "Operation could not be completed." 

The hardward wizard states there was an error during installation "RPC server is unavailable."

Device Manager shows no problems but no printer installed. 

need help please...


----------



## dai

check rpc is enabled in services


----------



## Torinir

Actually, was there ever a Lexmark printer on this computer, or is this a newer Dell system?

There's an issue with the LexBCE service that makes it hook itself on the Spooler service, forcing the spooler to be dependant on that Lexmark service. If the Lexmark can't start, the spooler won't. That'll cause problems for any other printer that you install.

Control Panel/Administrative Tools/Services

Go to the properties of the Print Spooler

On the Dependencies tab, see if the LexBCE Server is showing up there. If it is, you will need to manually remove the dependancy.


----------



## Computer Ease

*RPC Server Unavailable when trying to add printer*

Windows XP

When you select “View Installed Printers and Faxes” nothing appears in the printers folder.

This can be caused by the Print Spooler not running or stopping after it has started.

Check that first (also look at Event logs for clues).

If you click on the “Add a Printer” link, you get an error message “The Operation Could Not Be Completed”.

Further, if you plug the printer (USB) into another port and then boot the computer – the printer is re-detected and appears to proceed through driver re-install – but ends with a dialog that indicates a failure. The dialog displays the message “RPC Server Unavailable”.

*All of the above can be caused by a missing ‘locator.exe’ file. This file should be present in the %systemroot%\system32 directory.*

Verify this problem by attempting to start the ‘Remote Procedure Call (RPC) Locator’ service. If the file is missing, there will be log entry generated in the system log that shows the service could not start due to ‘file not found’.

Hope this helps,

Darrin Zimmerman
Computer Ease


----------



## the87thking

Hello


----------



## figarojones

*Re: RPC Server Unavailable when trying to add printer*



Computer Ease said:


> Windows XP
> 
> When you select “View Installed Printers and Faxes” nothing appears in the printers folder.
> 
> This can be caused by the Print Spooler not running or stopping after it has started.
> 
> Check that first (also look at Event logs for clues).
> 
> If you click on the “Add a Printer” link, you get an error message “The Operation Could Not Be Completed”.
> 
> Further, if you plug the printer (USB) into another port and then boot the computer – the printer is re-detected and appears to proceed through driver re-install – but ends with a dialog that indicates a failure. The dialog displays the message “RPC Server Unavailable”.
> 
> *All of the above can be caused by a missing ‘locator.exe’ file. This file should be present in the %systemroot%\system32 directory.*
> 
> Verify this problem by attempting to start the ‘Remote Procedure Call (RPC) Locator’ service. If the file is missing, there will be log entry generated in the system log that shows the service could not start due to ‘file not found’.
> 
> Hope this helps,
> 
> Darrin Zimmerman
> Computer Ease


I know this is an old thread, but it's strikingly similar to the situation I had this morning, but with one huge difference. I have the 'locator.exe' file, but I don't have the ‘Remote Procedure Call (RPC) Locator’ service. How do I get this back. None of my printers will install, and it's becoming a massive headache. 

Please help if at all possible. Thanks,


----------



## bluecifer

*Re: RPC Server Unavailable when trying to add printer*



Computer Ease said:


> This can be caused by the Print Spooler not running or stopping after it has started.


Thank you - this was exactly what was wrong - I had started and restarted the RPC service to no avail - disconnected all USB devices and rebooted etc. This however worked immediately - thanks again.
ray:


----------

